# Windows 8.1 s'éteint brusquement et mon iMac redémarre sous OS X



## GerardDepardieu (26 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 5K fin 2015, 8GO de ram, intel core i7 4GHZ, fusion drive 1 to et AMD Radeon R9 M390 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo.

Du coup j'ai installé avec Bootcamp Windows 8.1 (une partition de 220go), tout s'est très bien passé, j'ai installé deux "gros" jeux : GTA V, Train Simulator dessus. 
Mais voilà, une fois sur deux, sans aucune raison, Windows 8.1 s'arrête brutalement et mon ordinateur redémarre sur OS X El capitan (puisque c'est mon disque de démarrage).
C'est embêtant, ça arrive parfois lorsque l'iMac vient de s'allumer, ou en pleine utilisation... 

Je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème, j'ai fait des scans, je n'ai aucun virus, ce n'est pas non plus un problème d'alimentation puisque sur la partie OS X El capitan, l'iMac ne s'éteint jamais ! Donc le problème vient bien de l'OS Windows, pas d'OS X et encore moins des composants de l'iMac.

Cela pourrait-il venir de drivers mal installés ? J'avais déjà ré-installé Windows puisque le wifi ne fonctionnait pas... Ou est-ce à cause de mes jeux "trop lourds" ? 

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses (le problème s'est répété 4 fois la semaine dernière)


----------

